# [Solved]Problem open multiple files in Photoshop CS3



## Abraxa (Aug 29, 2008)

I cannot open multiple files in photoshop cs3. I have tried both File->Open and drag from Explorer and onto Photoshop workspace. I can however open 1 file, work on this and then close it, but usually I open more than one file at the same time.
This happens every time I try to open more than 1 file in Photoshop. 

I have tried re-installing Photoshop, which didn't help. I have also tried pressing Shift + Ctrl + Alt while opening PS.

Does anynone recognize this problem?!


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Problem open multiple files in Photoshop CS3*

try setting the adobe PDF printer as the default printer. it's an unusual fix, but i've seen it work.


----------



## Abraxa (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Problem open multiple files in Photoshop CS3*

It worked!! How is it possible??? Thanks a lot! :smile:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i was told that adobe are aware of this problem. you'd imagine that there would be a fix for it, apart from this one.


----------

